# Can't get past Setup Wizard



## cuccon (Dec 22, 2012)

My backups and download files are gone, and the current ROM loaded says "Unfortunately, the prcoess com.google.process.gapps has stopped" as well as "Unfortunately, Setup Wizard has stopped". I downloaded the rom/gapps/kernel from here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32152-rom421pure-aokp-unofficial-nightlies/ . I did the usual, backup in titanium, then backup in clockwordmod, wipe data, wipe cache, flashed the ROM, gapps and kernel. After the boot screen, it displays the two messages listed above.
Normally, I'd be able to restore one of my backups, but those disappeared after I wiped/reflashed a second time (all the other files/.zips that were on the phone are gone too). So I can't restore any backups, reflash any ROMs, or get past the two message screens to download anything else. On top of that, when I connect my phone to my laptop to dump some files on it that way, I get "USB device not recognized. One of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfunctioned, and Windows does not recognize it."
I've done this process about 15 times, so I'm not sure why I didn't do it correctly, the only thing different is I flashed a nightly instead of a milestone, and a different kernel. This is the first time I haven't been able to restore anything. If anyone could point out what I did wrong, or more importantly how I can go about at least having something I can restore my Titanium Backup, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

To me, it sounds like the GApps are bad. I would try the 'official' GApps. http://goo.im/gapps. You may also need to update your recovery to the latest for the 4.2 ROMs. http://clockworkmod.com/rommanager . I prefer twrp, but they won't restore cwm backups. http://teamw.in/project/twrp2 Also, the backups are probably in a different spot now. 4.2 changed the files system. I forget where though.


----------



## cuccon (Dec 22, 2012)

brkshr said:


> To me, it sounds like the GApps are bad. I would try the 'official' GApps. http://goo.im/gapps. You may also need to update your recovery to the latest for the 4.2 ROMs. http://clockworkmod.com/rommanager . I prefer twrp, but they won't restore cwm backups. http://teamw.in/project/twrp2 Also, the backups are probably in a different spot now. 4.2 changed the files system. I forget where though.


Any idea where the backups might be? I can't help feel that they've been deleted somehow since they were still there after the first flash didn't work, but now it seems lots of files and folders have disappeared. Is there any way to get files into the phone when I can't get past initial setup and my PC is unrecognizable via USB? Thanks for the help!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

cuccon said:


> Any idea where the backups might be? I can't help feel that they've been deleted somehow since they were still there after the first flash didn't work, but now it seems lots of files and folders have disappeared. Is there any way to get files into the phone when I can't get past initial setup and my PC is unrecognizable via USB? Thanks for the help!


These might help http://rootzwiki.com...ge__hl__backups 
http://rootzwiki.com...ge__hl__backups

Edit: I haven't been keeping up with this issue too much.

I would fastboot back to stock images & start over. If you can get into download mode (hold vol-down + power) your computer should be able to recognize your phone. then go on from there.

http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/

Edit2: Also, don't panic... As long as your phone will turn on somehow, it should be fixable. Just might take us a bit to figure out what exactly you need to do.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Re-wipe and install fresh new downloads

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

With 4 .2 everything in your SD card got moved to a folder called "0". This is for the new multi user support. So look in sdcard/0. You should take every thing out and move it to the Root of your SD card ( Not root of phone) then update your recovery. Then rrflash your ROM+GAPPS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

If only people knew how to search for their problem.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

wad3g said:


> If only people knew how to search for their problem.


Some people are beginners, which I'm really glad that we on Rootz accept.


----------

